# Polanco a Twin??????????????



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I heard a rumor today that the Twins are VERY interested in signing FA 2nd baseman Placido Polanco who's played very well and won a couple Golden Gloves for Detroit the last few years.

Anybody else hear this?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

It'll be tough for him to get any playing time behind Nick Punto.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

njsimonson said:


> It'll be tough for him to get any playing time behind Nick Punto.


Punto and harris can platoon at third if they don't resign Crede.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I had my hopes up to get Beltre last year. Not going to get excited about anything until they are in uniform.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

My source is a friend who lives near Detroit. He's an avid Tiger fan. He claims the Tigers are planning on bring up a kid by the name of Scott Sizemore who is supposed to be a hitting machine. Thus, the Tigers evidently are not giving Polanco a contract offer.

My friend claims the word in Motown is the Twins want Polanco real bad. It sounds like Crede is gone and Ken would be right about Punto and Harris playing third.

I'm not really a Twins fan, but I can't help but think what a huge pick up this guy would be. He is a multiple Gold Glove winner and a career batting avg of around .300 (not sure of exact, but I believe it's above). Every year statisticaly speaking, he's one of the hardest 3 or so players in the AL to strike out.

I know he is one of the most beloved players in Detroit and I'm sure Tiger fans will hate to see him go, but the Kitties have too many bad contracts, supposedly they can't afford to keep him.

Can you imagine having a hitter like that in the #2 spot before the M @ M boys? Twins would score a lot of runs.


----------

